# I have to stop posting like once every 6 months!



## x0besoz (Jul 29, 2010)

HI ALL!
sorry in advance for the long post just posting up some looks I've done lately 







FACE
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
MUD cosmetics loose face powder in buttercream
MAC msf natural in dark (bronzer)
MAC emote blush
MAC joyous beauty powder blush (long lost love! <333)
MAC perfect topping msf

EYES
Urban Decay Primer Potin
Make Up For Ever matte raspberry color (crease, lower lashline)
Wet & Wild matte w/ sparkles beige color in Lust palette (inner corner & highlight)
MAC shadows -- paradisco (lid, lower lashline),  peppier (outer lid),  vibrant grape (layered in crease, lower lashline),  sketch (outer V),  signed, sealed (deepen outer V, lower lashline)
L'OREAL lineur intense liner in carbon black
ELF brightening liner in black
LANCOME cils booster
L'OREAL voluminous mascara in black
COVERGIRL lashblast fusion mascara in VERY BLACK
NYX brow powder duo in Dark Brown

LIPS
SMASHBOX cactus flower lipgloss


this is a recent kim kardashian look that i tried out.  It was from when she had her bikini fashion show in miami










EYES
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC vanilla pigment (highlight)
MAC eyeshadows -- satisfy (inner corner), samoa silk (lid),  tet a tint(transion color between crease & highlight),  sketch (crease),  shadowy lady (deepen crease)
L'OREAL lineur intense liquid liner in Carbon Black
NYX brow powder duo in dark brown
ELF brightening eyeliner in black
LANCOME cils booster
L'OREAL voluminous mascara in Black
COVERGIRL lashblast fusion in Very Black


FACE 
MAC face & body c2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
MUD cosmetics loose powder in Zero & Buttercream
MAC msf natural in dark (bronzer)
MAC emote blush
MAC enough said beauty powder blush
BARE ESSENTIALS genuine jade (highlight)

LIPS
MAC peachstock lipstick
MAC smile dazzleglass













EYES
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC eyeshadows --  Motif (inner lid),  Samoa Silk (2/3 lid),  Passionate (crease),  Spiced Chocolate (outer V),  Carbon ( deepen outer V)
MAC Naked pigment (highlight & inner lid)
MAC kitty power liner (lower lashline)
L'oreal lineur intense liner in carbon black
ELF brightening eyeliner in Black
Lancome cils booster
L'oreal Voluminous mascara in Black
Covergirl lashblast fusion in Very Black
NYX brow powder duo in dark brown

FACE
MAC face & body c2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
MUD cosmetics loose powder in Zero & Buttercream
MAC MSF natural in dark (bronzer)
MAC emote blush (contour)
MAC cubic blush
MAC stereo rose msf (over hyped, i think anyways)

LIPS
concealer & powder
MAC euro beat dazzleglass (kinda like smile dazzleglass)











EYES
UDPP
MUFE white flash color
MAC shadows-- Vanilla, Aquadisiac, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Creme de Violet, Parfait Amour, Climate Blue, Carbon
MUD cosmetics Pixi shadow (its like a smoother MAC motif color)
L'oreal Liner intense liquid liner in carbon black
ELF brightening eyeliner in black
LANCOME cils booster
L'oreal Voluminous mascara in Black
COVERGIRL lashblast fusion in Very Black
NYX brow powder duo in dark brown

FACE
MAC face & body c2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
MUD cosmertics loose powder in zero & buttercream
MAC eversun blush
MUD cosmetics warm bisque blush
Bare Minerals genuine jade powder

LIPS
MAC enchantress lipglass
LANCOME simmer juicy tube











EYES 
udpp
mufe white flash color
MAC shadows -- vanilla, carbon
BEN NYE shadows-- cosmic violet, amethyst
  MUFE #92
L'oreal Lineur intense liner in carbon
ELF brightening eyeliner in black
L'oreal voluminous mascara in black
Covergirl lashblast fusion in very black

FACE
MAC face & body C2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
MUD loose powders in ZERO & BUTTERCREAM
MAC eversun blush
MUD warm bisque blush
MAC Stereo rose MSF
MAC MSF natural in dark
LIPS 
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
loose powder
MAC naked space lipgloss







FACE
MAC face & body c2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
MUD cosmetics loose powder in Zero & Buttercream 
MAC MSF natural in dark
MAC eversun beauty powder blush
MAC stereo rose msf

LIPS
MAC Lady Danger lipstick
MAC Rue D Rouge dazzleglass

EYES
NYX brow powder duo in dark brown
ELF brightening liner in black
LANCOME cils booster
L'OREAL voluminous mascara in black
COVERGIRL lash blast fusion in Very Black


My B-day Look!!










EYES
UDPP
MUFE aqua flash color (lid only)
MAC shadows -- Vanilla (inner, highlight), Aqua(2/3's lid),  Aquadisiac (outer lid), Cool Heat (lower lashine, outer v),  creme de violet (crease), eyepopping (lower lashline), Carbon (outer V)
MUFE #92 (to darken the crease)
NYX brow duo powder in dark brown
LANCOME artliner in Noir
Covergirl lashblast fusion mascara in very black
ELF brightening eyeliner in black
custom lashes i made by cutting up ardel 111's and wispies and putting them on top of elf dramatic lashes

FACE
MAC face &body C2
MAC select cover up NC20/30
MUD cosmetics loose powder Zero & buttercream
MAC msf natural in dark (bronzer)
MAC emote blush (contour)
MAC eversun bpb
BE genuine jade (highlight)

LIPS
MAC sublime shine dazzlecream















EYES
UDPP
MUFE white flash color
MAC shadows-- Vanilla (inner corner, highlight) , Climate Blue (outer V)
BEN NYE lumiere-- sun yellow (lid), tangerine (middle of the lid) , azalea (crease)
MAC pigment-- electric coral (outer lid, lower lashline)
LANCOME artliner in NOIR
ELF dramatic lashes
ELF brightening eyeliner in black
Covergirl lashblast fusion in very black
NYX brow powder duo in dark

FACE
 MAC face &body C2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
MUD cosmetics loose powder in Zero & Buttercream
MAC MSF natural in dark (bronzer)
MAC emote blush (contour)
MAC eversun beauty powder blush (blush)
Bare Essentials genuine jade (highlight)

LIPS
MAC young thing lipglass











EYES
UDPP
MAC coral crepe paint pot (lid only)
MAC pigments-- electric coral (2/3 lid), grape (outer V)
MAC shadows-- Vanilla (inner corner, highlight), Pollinator (lid), Creme de Violet (crease), Vibrant Grape (layered over crease), Carbon (to darken outer corner)
MAC designer purple pearlglide (outer V)
LANCOME artliner in Noir
ELF dramatic eyelashes + ARDEL long black flares (constructed my own lashes)
COVERGIRL lashblast fushion in Very Black
ELF brightening eyeliner in BLACK
NYX brow powder duo in dark brown

FACE
MAC face &body C2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
REVLON photoready HD foundation in SHELL (too light for me so i used it under my eyes)
MUD cosmetics Zero and Buttercream loose powders
MAC MSF natural dark (bronzer)
MAC emote blush (contour)
POWDERPUFF cosmetics Flirt blush
BARE MINERALS genuine jade shimmer powder (highlight)

LIPS
MAC select cover up NC20/30
MAC ever hip lipstick
MAC perennial high style lipgloss
MAC smile dazzleglass

















..::EYES::..
UDPP
MUFE white flash color
MUD cosmetics Pixie eyeshadow
MAC eyeshadows -- Vanilla, Creme de Violet, Carbon
MUFE #92 shadow
LANCOME artliner in noir
COVERGIRL lashblast fusion in Very Black
L'OREAL voluminous mascara in Black
NYX eyebrow cake powder in dark brown
ELF brightening black liner

..::FACE::..
MAC face n body c2
MAC select cover-up NC20/30
BEN NYE banana visage powder
MUD cosmetics zero translucent powder
MAC emote blush
MUD cosmetics warm bisque blush
DIOR amber diamond

..::LIPS::..
MAC select cover up NC20
MAC Utterly frivolous lipstick
MAC young thing lipglass


THE END FINALLY lol!

sorry for the long post again 
i need to remember to post more often
neways! all feedback good & bad is always appreciated

thanks <333



​


----------



## User67 (Jul 29, 2010)

You are so talented & you really inspire me!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 29, 2010)

You have GREAT color combos!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 29, 2010)

awesome awesome awesome


----------



## queen_kitty (Jul 29, 2010)

Your looks are always so gorgeous! I especially love your b-day look!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 29, 2010)

I LOVE the second-last look with ever hip lipstick... AMAZING!


----------



## x0besoz (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_You are so talented & you really inspire me!_

 
thank you! the feeling is mutual because your looks never cease to inspire me 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_You have GREAT color combos!_

 
thank you!  sometimes i feel like i use the same colors over and over

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_awesome awesome awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queen_kitty* 

 
_Your looks are always so gorgeous! I especially love your b-day look!_

 
Thank you! i got so many compliments i like the way it turned out

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rhondavancouver* 

 
_I LOVE the second-last look with ever hip lipstick... AMAZING!_

 
thank you that is one of my favorite combinations to date!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jul 29, 2010)

well GAWSH your purdy! And love all the looks, your so so talented girl!


----------



## almmaaa (Jul 30, 2010)

I looooooove all of your looks keep posting please!!!!!  Im going to try them all lol!!!


----------



## phatkat (Jul 30, 2010)

love all the great looks !!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love your stuff!!  I'm always excited to see your pics!  

The colors are awesome!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 30, 2010)

All beautiful!!


----------



## pumpkiano (Jul 30, 2010)

I love them all!! x


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2010)

Love your combinations!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 30, 2010)

I love these--I think the last is my favorite. I love your color combos! And you are freaking ADORABLE.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 30, 2010)

You know I adore every single FOTD you put out!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jul 30, 2010)

oh my gooodness i love love love the orange lips! my favorite by far.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the colour combos hun, i'd love to see a look from you with more neutral colours like the kim k one or maybe try one with a lighter/more natural brow, i think you would look divine!

you're colours are fierce! love them all, you are very pretty . i'm going to try one of these tomorrow night x


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 30, 2010)

I love how bright all the colours are and I agree about the brows- the thinner ones are more complimentary. I think you have great skin and don't need as much coverage.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 30, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## amyzon (Jul 30, 2010)

I love your looks - the blending is always amazing and the colors pairings are inspiring.  My feedback - I would love to see a look that is a little less strong, and by strong I guess I mean that you always emphasize your eyes, a very full brow, and bold lips all in the same look - I'd love to see you try a look where you don't emphasize all the features at the same time, if you know what I mean.


----------



## x0besoz (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks ladies! 

NOTE: these are looks that i've done over a period of time not everyday back to back.  I do wear neutrals but if i chose to go out looking like rainbow bright everyday that's my choice! thanx =]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_Love the colour combos hun, i'd love to see a look from you with more neutral colours like the kim k one or maybe try one with a lighter/more natural brow, i think you would look divine!

you're colours are fierce! love them all, you are very pretty . i'm going to try one of these tomorrow night x_

 
i wear make-up every day but i don't wear bright colors everyday.  I just don't happen to take a pictures of it because i'm usually on the go but thanks for yours suggestions

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I love how bright all the colours are and I agree about the brows- the thinner ones are more complimentary. I think you have great skin and don't need as much coverage._

 
the thinner ones are older fotd's and im actually growing them out because i currently prefer them slightly thicker because my face is round i'm trying to grow them into a shade that frames my face more 
&
 its hard for me to find a foundation match but i actually like face & body its light like a tinted moisturizer so it evens out my skin & than i conceal and powder to set so its actually not full coverage 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_I love your looks - the blending is always amazing and the colors pairings are inspiring.  My feedback - I would love to see a look that is a little less strong, and by strong I guess I mean that you always emphasize your eyes, a very full brow, and bold lips all in the same look - I'd love to see you try a look where you don't emphasize all the features at the same time, if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hardly ever wear bold lip colors much less in the same look with bright shadow but YES i do emphasize my eyes when i feel like playing with color which is when have time to be creative because i can & like too but i'll keep your suggestions in mind


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Jul 31, 2010)

You are so gorgeous and oh so talented. You should definately post more often, I know I LOVE looking at your work


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Jul 31, 2010)

such a cutie! You are so amazing at color placement


----------



## bella rosa (Jul 31, 2010)

I <3 your looks! I follow your blog and I think your looks are beautiful and inspiring! Thanks! R


----------



## nunu (Jul 31, 2010)

Gorgeous looks!!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Jul 31, 2010)

Love your looks and blog!!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Jul 31, 2010)

love them all : )


----------



## Renee (Jul 31, 2010)

love all of these! Can't wait to try some of the color combos! Great job!


----------



## iLLYbiLLy (Jul 31, 2010)

wow you have such an amazing skill of applying makeup. I see you blog, do you do youtube? I amazed by your photos!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 31, 2010)

These are so great! Tutorials, please?!


----------



## angelica (Aug 2, 2010)

love love LOVE!!!


----------



## GirlyDork (Aug 2, 2010)

Whoa...words cannot describe how talented you are! Keep up the great work! These looks are incredible!!!


----------



## MamaLaura (Aug 2, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## bonitachica82 (Aug 2, 2010)

love it!


----------



## GorgeousJocey (Aug 2, 2010)

wow!!!!! love ALL the looks, but your birthday make up is my fav.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow... love the colors you chose and the placement! I need to borrow some of your creativity.


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 2, 2010)

All of those looks are amazing


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 5, 2010)

Such Talent! Love your work!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow Gorgeous! I love all ur looks!! went to ur youtube and learned alot too!! THX XOXO


----------

